# Character won't jump over the water holes in the maze



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Here you go. behold the thing that ruined the event for me. i have no idea how you fix this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256115618840842240


----------



## sicklewillow (May 1, 2020)

I can't view the video unfortunately.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> I can't view the video unfortunately.


the link doesn't work ? it opens for me


----------



## Mosshead (May 1, 2020)

I think you've limited who can view your tweets.


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

There’s an error, it took me to explore, try sending a picture.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

I think my channel was on private! Here you go, I made it public! Let me know if it works


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256115618840842240


----------



## Cynber (May 1, 2020)

There's a branch there so you can't land in that spot. Try the other 2 lanes.


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Did you try running to jump over the water hole, I actually hadn’t been to the maze and it worked for me before or it could be the stick blocking the way.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Cynber said:


> There's a branch there so you can't land in that spot. Try the other 2 lanes.



you have to land on the branch! I watched some videos of others and they can land quicky on the branch!



Crossing123 said:


> Did you try running to jump over the water hole, I actually hadn’t been to the maze and it worked for me before or it could be the stick blocking the way.



running doesn't help. same result


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

Weird. Why not call the Rescue Services to try again? Perhaps there's a bug going on.
I've completed the maze with no issues so, yeah. I also always run if I try to jump through gaps and terraformed water squares.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Weird. Why not call the Rescue Services to try again? Perhaps there's a bug going on.
> I've completed the maze with no issues so, yeah. I also always run if I try to jump through gaps and terraformed water squares.



I did call the rescue service once! No difference! And you can't exit the island to try again! Way to go Nintendo and ruin my game!


----------



## Mosshead (May 1, 2020)

Do the other two holes work or are you unable to jump over them too? It's really weird if that hole is the only one that you can't jump across.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Mosshead said:


> Do the other two holes work or are you unable to jump over them too? It's really weird if that hole is the only one that you can't jump across.



I am unable to jump down direction! I have no problem jumping left to right! And I was stuck on the other holes too! I am stuck at every hole that I have to jump down direction! For the other it randomly jumped after like 1 minute of running down. (I put a cronometer) But for the one where I'm stuck I can't seem to jump no matter how long I press sticks!


----------



## WynterFrost (May 1, 2020)

Weird I just did the maze and could jump over easy with the branch there


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

Ok so I eventually finished the maze. What I did was make circles with the d pad while I was running, targeting the corners and middle. With this it would jump a hole between 5 secs and 1 minute.


----------



## summerinpcfl (May 1, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Here you go. behold the thing that ruined the event for me. i have no idea how you fix this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256115618840842240


I know what the issue is! The same thing happened to me! There’s something wrong with your joycons. I could jump left/right but not up/down with my joycons. I used a pro controller instead and it worked fine!


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

summerinpcfl said:


> I know what the issue is! The same thing happened to me! There’s something wrong with your joycons. I could jump left/right but not up/down with my joycons. I used a pro controller instead and it worked fine!


Must be that "joycon drift" everyone's talking about.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 1, 2020)

summerinpcfl said:


> I know what the issue is! The same thing happened to me! There’s something wrong with your joycons. I could jump left/right but not up/down with my joycons. I used a pro controller instead and it worked fine!



I see!! so scary then since the buttons are from a switch lite lol. no easy replacing that


----------



## Allariak (May 1, 2020)

Try recalibration in setting! It started working for me after that!c:


----------



## ferrxari (May 1, 2020)

mine won’t jump over them either! only in the down direction. it really sucks because i can’t finish the maze. did you figure out the issue?


----------



## Allariak (May 1, 2020)

Recalibrate your joycon in the settings of your device.


----------



## ferrxari (May 1, 2020)

Allariak said:


> Recalibrate your joycon in the settings of your device.


i tried this and it didn’t work. seems like i need a new controller. However i figured out what helps, i had to push down pretty hard on the left stick.


----------



## heling272 (May 2, 2020)

you have to go into settings and update your controllers then recalibrate again if that doesn’t work


----------



## klaaare (May 2, 2020)

ferrxari said:


> mine won’t jump over them either! only in the down direction. it really sucks because i can’t finish the maze. did you figure out the issue?


I had the exact same issue. You need to recalibrate your joycons then update them in settings. Then it should work!


----------



## AnEmortalKid (May 3, 2020)

Using the pro controller worked, if you have a second set of joycons also try that.


----------

